# Tritronics Repair Info



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

I need to have my G2 Transmitter looked at. I sunk my boat last Sat, and my Transmitter was in my wader pocket. I took the battery off of it and let it set for about a week and all of the water finally dried up or ran out of it. However, it won't transmit to my receivers????

I can't find any of my info from when I bought it, no ph# or website info. I have searched it on google, but all I find are dealers. I bought it about 1 1/2 yrs ago from Cabela's I believe.

If anyone has a Ph# or web address or any ideas, please let me know.


OH, btw if you have any idea's on how to get my Blackberry working again also that would be GREAT


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

Tri-Tronics 1-800-456-4343 www.tritronics.com

OR

Collar Clinic 1-800-430-2010 www.collarclinic.com


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks Jerry.


----------

